# My favorite of my holiday season soaps....



## sbp (Dec 14, 2009)

....I am particularly proud of this soap, and it smells JUST like a Candy Cane


----------



## Sunkawakan (Dec 14, 2009)

Beautiful, love the layering!  I'll bet is smells wonderful.


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 14, 2009)

nice red too!


----------



## sanjon (Dec 14, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## Manchy (Dec 14, 2009)

i'd be proud, too


----------



## alwaysme07 (Dec 14, 2009)

That is one pretty soap!!!


----------



## honor435 (Dec 15, 2009)

pretty, very nice, love the swirls.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful.  :wink:


----------



## Psalm 23 (Dec 16, 2009)

Wowee!  That's amazing!  I do think the pepermint swirly soap is my favorite


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty! I love the smell of candy cane soap when it's cold out!


----------



## Overthemoon (Dec 16, 2009)

I want to eat it. Or bathe in it. Fantastic soap!


----------



## Candybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Its beautiful! I love the swirls and layers and I love the scent of candy cane. I bet it smells absolutely yummy!


----------



## SoapingQueenWannabe (Feb 27, 2010)

*Love the Colors*

The colors for this are amazing. I love it so much. Love it.


----------



## IanT (Feb 27, 2010)

yeahh...ummmmm...if you find teethmarks in your soap tomorrow...it could be from me .... 


....just sayin...


----------



## Psalm 23 (Feb 28, 2010)

YUMMMMMMM!  
Just wondering...how did you get such a perfect LOVELY red?


----------



## ToniD (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the layer/swirl combo.   Turned out really pretty


----------

